

RightJS v1.3.0 was just released - MadRabbit
http://rightjs.org/blog/rightjs-v1-3-0

======
Scriptor
Same questions as all other new JS framworks are faced with. How is this
different from existing code (jQuery, Mootools, Prototype, etc.)? What
advantages does it give? Why should I choose to invest my time in this?

